
Using Clojure to visualize dependencies in Clojure code - preek
http://200ok.ch/using-clojure-to-visualize-dependencies-in-clojure-code/index.html
======
preek
Homoiconicity at it's best! To do the same in a non-lisp is a non-trivial
matter.

